# What EQ do you use?



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been using my Creative Console EQ for years and years and years...it works so well. But I hate setting it to flat or off for gaming (otherwise wayyy too much bass). The stock EQ's in Winamp and Foobar SUCK! You add some bass to the EQ and both seem to suck the power out of the mid and treble range...it sounds like a loss of power in the rest of the range and distortion in the EQ'd range without even coming close to what the Creative EQ does. I've noticed this effect with onboard EQ solutions, Winamp, Foobar, etc. But my Creative EQ doesn't have this effect, it keeps the whole range energized in a sense.

But I am thinking I may want to just go with an EQ for my music and no EQ for everything else...at least to try. Anyone have suggestions on this? I'm researching Foobar EQ's, and even other system integrated EQ's that may be more tuneable. I really like the Creative EQ but at the same time I hate the Creative Console! I don't use the CMMS-3D or any effects...I use volume and EQ. Suggestions? What are you using? And go!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 10, 2014)

EQ is personal and sometimes return to your song, your speaker and your style. usually i just boost bass about 10% -20%and treble <15%, the rest is following. just trial and error
if you have nice music, it doesnt need to get tuned much just add a little to meet your style


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> EQ is personal and sometimes return to your song, your speaker and your style. usually i just boost bass about 10% -20%and treble <15%, the rest is following. just trial and error
> if you have nice music, it doesnt need to get tuned much just add a little to meet your style



I'm not asking for what specific settings you're using, but more-so what EQ you're using. Are you using your sound card's EQ? Your media player's EQ? A modified EQ for that media player? One of the EQ's that taps into WIndows Vista/7/8 to use as a system EQ? And what you tend to prefer. At least that's what I'm trying to ask and see what results I get. 

I feel I may be stuck with the creative EQ as it's solid, keeps the sound clear...where the Winamp EQ sounds muddy by comparison even on flat. Nothing I do makes it sound better with that EQ...and adding bass just seems to take away the mid and treble sound at every bass note...almost like there's no power left for those ranges...even at low volumes...it's an annoying effect.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 10, 2014)

The EQ pretty much balances the negative points of your headset/speakers. I also have a Creative sound card. I use flat EQ for both the creative sound panel and the media player (Foobar) because my headphones have enough bass and clarity on their own. Sometimes, depending on the source file (youtube quality, mp3 or flac on player) I need to use the Crystallizer feature to improve the "liveliness" of the sound, if you understand what I mean. The good thing about Creative's EQ is that it is actually tailored for the sound card's chip and therefore its easy to fix the sound the way you want without ruining it.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I've yet to find a pair of headphones, including the D2000 that ran bassy enough for my tastes without a tweak from the EQ. Could by my MP3's, or maybe my Auzen or FiiO E9 or Denon AVR-1613 isn't giving a flat signal? Flat EQ has no excitement to me...but I am a slight V-EQ kind of guy...I like bass. But I also like to be able to hear my music...and I gotta say my HE-400's are able to nail clarity with a very good bass presence and texture that doesn't muddy up the rest of the range! I will say I've ran a flat EQ before and used the Crystalizer and gotta say I was somewhat impressed but didn't want as much treble as it boosted. I like to boost the bass a bit and leave the rest flat if possible, and for my speakers I run a flat EQ.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I have Denon AH-D5000 (should be EOL now) with a Lehmann headphone amp so I'm not lacking power and bass... but when It comes to directly plugging headphones on the Creative soundcard, only a friend's Beyerdynamic DT990 (the version with ohm for PC) could produce sound that I found was really good for the price...

You can easily get good sound with flat EQ and clear, quite detailed and good bass if you invest 200+ GBP, but that's above budget for most PC gamers. (ie. Fiio amp around 70GBP and Grado or Beyer headphones around 100-150GBP) Although I find the Fiio E7's sound to being not-so-good. I think sticking with the creative sound card and the crystalizer is a good option.


----------



## erocker (Jan 10, 2014)

I use the EQ that is provided with the Realtek drivers. It's pretty much flat, but I bumped the higher frequencies a little due to headphones/taste/preference


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2014)

Kaynar said:


> Well I have Denon AH-D5000 (should be EOL now) with a Lehmann headphone amp so I'm not lacking power and bass... but when It comes to directly plugging headphones on the Creative soundcard, only a friend's Beyerdynamic DT990 (the version with ohm for PC) could produce sound that I found was really good for the price...
> 
> You can easily get good sound with flat EQ and clear, quite detailed and good bass if you invest 200+ GBP, but that's above budget for most PC gamers. (ie. Fiio amp around 70GBP and Grado or Beyer headphones around 100-150GBP) Although I find the Fiio E7's sound to being not-so-good. I think sticking with the creative sound card and the crystalizer is a good option.



Ya I wonder if a colored headphone amp is where I'd have to head next. I'm fine with my FiiO E9 and Denon AVR-1613 receiver for heapdhone purposes...both have a lot of power. The E9 usually is on low gain and around 10-o-clock with my EQ set.

I do gotta say my HE-400's do like power, the E9 is more of a brute force just amp the signal kind of amp, the Denon receiver must process the sound as it's a smoother sound, sounds refined, more laid back. I love both but the E9 also includes impact...but loses the smooth and even sub bass. I swap between them a lot lol. I even tried my Auzen's HP amp, I was really impressed with how well it drove the HE's, though it came up short compared to the other two. 

Alright next question for you folks running a headphone amp (and those using what EQ please keep posting! Let's get some info going on this thread!), running it from a dedicated sound card...what volume you run at? If I run 100% volume out to my receiver/hp amp it sounds horrible..distorted even at flat EQl. I usually run 50% or so out from the standard front channel output of my Auzen. Many folks say crank the source volume to 100% and adjust the volume from the external amp...which makes sense. But I think my sound card hits it's 0db mark at a different spot than 100% volume. Still looking to figure it out, one thing that's nice about my HE-400's I notice distortion easier than anything else in my colleciton so I can detune a lot quicker and sort out my sound issues.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 11, 2014)

Kursah said:


> I'm not asking for what specific settings you're using, but more-so what EQ you're using. Are you using your sound card's EQ? Your media player's EQ? A modified EQ for that media player? One of the EQ's that taps into WIndows Vista/7/8 to use as a system EQ? And what you tend to prefer. At least that's what I'm trying to ask and see what results I get.
> 
> I feel I may be stuck with the creative EQ as it's solid, keeps the sound clear...where the Winamp EQ sounds muddy by comparison even on flat. Nothing I do makes it sound better with that EQ...and adding bass just seems to take away the mid and treble sound at every bass note...almost like there's no power left for those ranges...even at low volumes...it's an annoying effect.



sorry for missing it,  i use from realtek  but mostly i use eq from media player. its easier for me


----------



## natr0n (Jan 11, 2014)

Use a sharp bookshelf system for amp stuff usually set on Rock mode with xbass.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 11, 2014)

Regarding your latest question, I run at around 60-90% sound volume on the PC (its easier for me to use the volume control on my keyboard). I can't hear any distortion when at 100% though...

I am also planning to get rid of my Creative card soon and buy a dedicated CD reader and DAC such as the Audiolab 8200CD. I'm just hesitating on what I should purchase though, because it would suck to loose the warm sound that the combination of my current system produces. On the other hand, the highs are just terrible on the Creative X-fi...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2014)

None, optical digital cable to my usb DAC @96khz, then analogue line out from that to to my active speakers, which sound awesome.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm running optical digital to my Denon AVR, and the standard analogue line to the HP amp, I have to run Stereo Mix mode in settings to allow a signal path to both and to be able to use my Creative EQ over my digital output. If I didn't use my HP output on the Denon as much I wouldn't run Stereo Mix though...but without the EQ the Denon doesn't put enough bass into any of my headphones, and the sound is much more boring without a little tweaking. If I add some EQ things totally change...though I should try to hook up the mic and run the custom EQ setup that the Denon came with...I may change my mind of running an EQ'd signal to that reciever!


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 11, 2014)

In my opinion the DAC on your sound card sucks hard... I've just had a look at it, seems the DAC/ADC on the card you have in your specs is a *AKM AK4396VF and cirrus logic CS4382A with Wolfson WM8782 adc*  combo while the one on an authentic Creative card is a *Burr Brown PCM 1794 for DAC and PCM4220 and Wolfson WM8775 for adc *chips which both are very well known as excellent low cost options.

So its like Auzentech vs Creative = Cirrus Logic vs BurrBrown


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2014)

Good to know. I've wondered lately how the DAC compares. Hmm so I wonder what I should do about that, I can't change it. I've owned this card since 2009 and I gotta say it's been a great sound card for me. I came from an X-Fi Xtreme Music to this and was happy. I've wondered if going with a sound card once this one goes or I justify replacing it is the route I should anymore. I have a realtek 1150 onboard solution I could play with too. I can't say I can really complain about my listening experience with the Auzen, or the EQ. But I'm always interested in other/better options.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 12, 2014)

I use the EQ that came with my Xonar D2X and by that I mean I run it flat.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 12, 2014)

If using the Digi out, would it be greatly differing in quality between the onboard and a sound card? surely the quality of the equipment decoding that digital signal matters more.

Here is what i am using, on top of one of the active speakers.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 12, 2014)

Creative EQ in a "happy face"


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 12, 2014)

OP, if you want a clear upgrade from your sound cards in terms of DAC performance you will have to look at external DACs. Your Auzen card will serve you well for games and movies but for music, if you want to make an investment, you'd have to look at something over 500GBP to literally be blown away by the difference.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 12, 2014)

Well I'm not sure what the conversion rate from 500GBP to USD is but yeah that isn't realistic with my budget at this point. I think I'll just keep playing with my EQ, different EQ's and enjoying what I have.


----------



## Kaynar (Jan 12, 2014)

Well basically you are looking at a 500-1000 USD DAC (prices are usually quite lower in the US because the tax system is different and in the UK we additionally get to pay import taxes). I'm not saying that ONLY those are worth it, I'm just saying that going for less than a high quality DAC isn't gona make any significant difference from a good PC sound card. You also usually get to pay a HUGE price premium for the brand when buying hi-fi stuff.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 12, 2014)

creative eq


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 13, 2014)

Get a Schiit stack AMP+DAC and some decent cans. Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80s have been awesome for me for trance/electronica and movies and games as well. 

For media software Jriver Media Jukebox FTW

Player UI (Main):
(Please click to enlarge)
 


EQ:




DSP Studio (1)


 

DSP Studio (2)


 

DSP Studio (3)


----------



## Kursah (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I have a pair Hifiman HE-400's with my D2000's pads on them..comfy, open and sound great! I have some D2000's when the bass needs to get really heavy, but I find the HE-400's are plenty and so much more fun to listen to and crisp and clear and detailed while still being able to provide some of the best quality bass I've ever heard. But that virtual Subwoofer has me interested, if it doesn't kill the sound. Thanks again!


----------



## Chetkigaming (Jan 14, 2014)

all virtual sht kills the sound.


----------

